# Found a dog...



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Today when I got home from school, I saw a golden retriever in the lot across the street. As soon as I got out of my car he came over to me and rolled over onto his back. Upon closer inspection, I realized that he'd obviously chewed through a wire cord that was clipped to his collar. I really dislike dogs being chained and this guy was so sweet that it just immediately broke my heart. I took him into my back yard and introduced him to my dogs who he immediately got along with then brought him inside for a bath and some food. He has no tags and I'll take him to have him scanned for a chip tmw, but honestly, I don't want to return him back to whoever was keeping him chained. He's old enough that he's starting to have some hip issues and with his amount of fur he probably shouldn't be outside in the summer here. It makes me sad and I don't want to send him back (if the owners even claim him), but I don't know what else to do with him. I already have 2 large dogs and he's not house trained. He was extremely hesitant to come into the house, so I imagine he's always been an outside dog. Sigh...what do I do?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Any no-kill-shelters nearby?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Not sure, I know that one of my lab mates volunteers at the shelter, so I'll probably see what she thinks about it tomorrow.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

poor old man. Look for the owners though. You don't know what happened. Could be someone who had to leave unexpectedly and guests or who knows what going on that the dog was uncharacteristically outside on a chain. Benefit of the doubt first. 

My aussie is not chained but is fearful of many new things. If he got out of the yard I would make bets people would think the worse. He is 17 years old, close to 18, has multiple fatty tumors which look really horrible. He's had them aspirated so we are pretty sure there is no cancer. He's got a lot of arthritis. He has a bowel issue, which I cant' recall what the doctor had said what it's called-but he's got no tail, as most aussies, but due to some genetic disorder the spine was actually shorter than it should be causing some issues where his anus is. Without lifelong care of that area it looks pretty bad very shortly. (not to be gross, but the poo doesn't fall out like it should and he needs to be cleaned daily) That has been going on since we got him at about a year old. He also had what we believe was a vestibular syndrome, which caused an almost stroke like issue. He recovered more than was expected, but does have lingering issues (a bit of a head tilt). Sure we could pts, but honestly he is not in pain and still enjoys his treats and even does his little hoppy dance at least once a day-even if it's not as graceful as when he was young. 

anyways, my point is, if someone found him without knowing they might think he was in not cared for. When in fact he's just really old and has had his share of medical issues. I would look for the owners and then if they seem like they don't give a crap see if they would just let you have him.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

The unfortunate thing is that I can't keep him even if the owners don't want him. If no one responds we may try to talk my in-laws into keeping him, but they seem iffy about him just staying in the house while we look for his owner.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Shelters will wait a certain amount of time for the owners to come forward and claim their dog.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

We've had a dog wander into our yard twice (collar but NO tags!) and the second time I kept him on a lead outside on our porch with water and food and a note attached in case his owners walked by while we were sleeping (it was really late when he showed up) that said they need to keep him from getting loose, he's a short black dog so a night run is dangerous! I know what house he lives at now, saw him in their fenced back yard, but we refer to him as "our" dog now cause if he comes back to my house again and doesn't try to eat my cats (he met our dog last time he was here and loved her) then they would have to convince me they actually want him before I'd let him go back. Heck the first time he did he was a couple miles away and followed my brother home from his work! And people around here drive around drunk, speeding along, so it is dangerous for a person to be out let alone a short friendly dog. (Who shows clear signs that he is not unaccustomed to running loose around the town.)

If you can't find his owners, or they seem unwilling to take them back (or if you worry they wouldn't be a safe home for him) a large golden wouldn't be to terribly hard to place in a new home, if you could keep him long enough to place him in a good home. People seem to love labs and retrievers. The house training might be a set back but he should still be trainable. Would you be able to keep him on a sort of foster situation and try to rehome him?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I had planned on fostering him until we could line up a good home. Fortunately, some kids and their parent were walking around the neighborhood last night looking for him, so he's back home.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

That's good. You never know what circumstances surround dogs being loose. My terrier can climb fences or jump them so we have to tie her out sometimes when there is company. I've been reported for abuse because once she pulled the lead out the ground and jumped the fence only to get tangled up down the street on a telephone pole while I was at the store. If the people who tried to keep her had given me a chance to explain I think it would've been fine as my dog and I clearly love one another and she normally is at home at my side at all times (lazy pup). I've had someone keep a runaway dog who I was trying to find a home for because he was skinny, when the truth was I had found him two weeks ago and he had gained weight but gotten loose in the winter so they assumed the worst of me.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

There are lots of golden retriever rescues out there, there could be one in your area... Maybe try FB or do a search and see if they will take him. They could handle vet care, look for the owner, and do placement too.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

If it hadn't been young kids coming to get him then I probably would have said something about at least chaining with something he can't bite through. I'm against chaining altogether, but I do understand that it may be necessary under some circumstances. He's a very sweet dog and I know that they just got another smaller dog, so I hope he's still getting the attention he deserves and this wasn't a case of him acting out because he's being ignored :/


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Its sweet of you to have been so concerned about him. I found an old dog and looked for his owners for weeks and no ever claimed him. I assume his owners let him loose because he was a very old and high maintenance dog. He died after a month with us his body was just so worn out. I wonder if his original owners ever think of him


----------

